# The Everybody's Left TBT Thread.



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 20, 2015)

Is there anybody you miss that left TBT?


----------



## Naiad (Jun 20, 2015)

shiny i guess??
but that was a long time ago, haha


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 20, 2015)

Naiad said:


> shiny i guess??
> but that was a long time ago, haha



I'm still here...

Loljk I know it's not me. 

I miss Kayla, man. She was the sweetest.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage (Jun 20, 2015)

I don't think they have left, but they come and go. Mariah is my rock.


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jun 20, 2015)

Sparklestar. I knew her from the earliest days of my membership. I also miss Jenny<3, Leela, Deerui, Wishy the Star, Dani, and Disband.


----------



## WonderK (Jun 20, 2015)

There are a lot of users that I made good friends with over the past two years that don't go here anymore. But I've also have made a lot of other friends. Time goes on and people leave. Tis the way of life.


----------



## Byngo (Jun 20, 2015)

ShinySandwich and Kayla are two users I miss a lot and wish I could contact them in some way!!


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Jun 20, 2015)

I had a couple of good friends that would hang out with me and chat, but I kind of stopped playing for a while, and they kind of stopped coming online....


----------



## Jake (Jun 20, 2015)

John102, Nigel, [Nook] and other ppl i dont remember


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 20, 2015)

Apple2012 said:


> Sparklestar. I knew her from the earliest days of my membership. I also miss Jenny<3, Leela, Deerui, Wishy the Star, Dani, and Disband.



JENNY & LEELA LEFT!? I DIDNT KNOW HOLY SH!T.

- - - Post Merge - - -



WonderK said:


> There are a lot of users that I made good friends with over the past two years that don't go here anymore. But I've also have made a lot of other friends. Time goes on and people leave. Tis the way of life.



True.


----------



## oreo (Jun 20, 2015)

I miss snapdragon. D;
She's probably taking a break from ACNL.


----------



## Cam1 (Jun 20, 2015)

Kazunari  Stepheroo


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 20, 2015)

rip everybody here. rip in peace.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 20, 2015)

NikoKing, Night, Sporge, Josh., Rawburt, Gnome(Shaun), Andy, Ryudo_Dragoon, Dark, and Melly.


Miss you guys. =[


----------



## Jake (Jun 20, 2015)

Prof Gallows said:


> NikoKing, Night, Sporge, Josh., Rawburt, Gnome(Shaun), Andy, Ryudo_Dragoon, Dark, and Melly.
> 
> 
> Miss you guys. =[



MELLY YAAAAAAAS

i miss her every day


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 20, 2015)

Prof Gallows said:


> NikoKing, Night, Sporge, Josh., Rawburt, Gnome(Shaun), Andy, Ryudo_Dragoon, Dark, and Melly.
> 
> 
> Miss you guys. =[



Sporge was on today....?


----------



## Alice (Jun 20, 2015)

I miss being around the irc from time to time; albeit I'm mostly certain I was annoying and not many people really liked me, ha ha. Regardless I miss everyone, they made my slower days a little more colourful! I guess I was the one who left, though. Not sure if my bnc is still around either.


----------



## Kaiaa (Jun 20, 2015)

I miss Rover, MD, Tide, and Dawn


----------



## PlasmaPower (Jun 20, 2015)

KelseyHendrix. Made worse by the fact that I was dumb enough to get involved in the incident that caused her to leave.


----------



## Javocado (Jun 21, 2015)

Gotta pour one out for my man Shiny.


----------



## tumut (Jun 21, 2015)

Leela.


----------



## Bowie (Jun 21, 2015)

I can't remember his username but there used to be a guy who was obsessed with films and he used to have film quotes in his signature all the time. Whatever happened to that guy?


----------



## Jake (Jun 21, 2015)

Bowie said:


> I can't remember his username but there used to be a guy who was obsessed with films and he used to have film quotes in his signature all the time. Whatever happened to that guy?



SecondSider I think?


----------



## MyLifeIsCake (Jun 21, 2015)

Bowie said:


> I can't remember his username but there used to be a guy who was obsessed with films and he used to have film quotes in his signature all the time. Whatever happened to that guy?



Yes! I used to chat with him about movies every so often! Whatever happened to him, he wasn't that bad of a guy. I think his name was Second something...

edit: Nevermind, Jake.'s got it.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 21, 2015)

I remember Tyeforce being really helpful and super nice. Miss that dude.


----------



## Saaaakisuchan (Jun 21, 2015)

Redficasu was pretty nice. I think we've both moved on though.


----------



## Ragdoll (Jun 21, 2015)

shinysandwich, ladyvivia, ~yami~, hot

esp. shiny rip ;@;


----------



## Cam1 (Jun 21, 2015)

Oh and also RJTheACPlayer, idk if he is active or not, but I never see him


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 21, 2015)

i really hope none of you guys quit.


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 21, 2015)

lookyhooky

Ah the memories


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 21, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> I remember Tyeforce being really helpful and super nice. Miss that dude.



Was Tye still around in 2011? I thought he left before we switched sites.


----------



## pokedude729 (Jun 22, 2015)

I haven't seen Noiru around for a while now.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 22, 2015)

Me, I miss me. Where did I go. >.<


----------



## Farobi (Jun 22, 2015)

kildor didnt deserve for rekt


----------



## Jake (Jun 22, 2015)

ShinyYoshi said:


> lookyhooky
> 
> Ah the memories



omg yea i miss snickers a lil bit too she was p cool and made really cute art

- - - Post Merge - - -



Prof Gallows said:


> Was Tye still around in 2011? I thought he left before we switched sites.



yea he was defs around in 2011. I remember him making threads about project cafe which was the code name for the wiiu or sth so he was defs around in 2011 and then left sometime around then


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jun 22, 2015)

pokedude729 said:


> I haven't seen Noiru around for a while now.



She's on Vacation thankfully. If she left I would be crushed


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Jun 22, 2015)

Prof Gallows said:


> Was Tye still around in 2011? I thought he left before we switched sites.



Yeah, I remember him setting up these huge lists of everyone's friend codes and I even had him added on my 3DS.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 22, 2015)

What happened to Capella?


----------



## Alice (Jun 22, 2015)

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> What happened to Capella?



Probably somewhere with a different name again.


----------



## spCrossing (Jun 22, 2015)

The Hidden Owl was such a cool dude, I'm gonna miss him.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 22, 2015)

Alice said:


> Probably somewhere with a different name again.



I found her account. She made a thread called: AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 22, 2015)

Jake. said:


> yea he was defs around in 2011. I remember him making threads about project cafe which was the code name for the wiiu or sth so he was defs around in 2011 and then left sometime around then







ShinyYoshi said:


> Yeah, I remember him setting up these huge lists of everyone's friend codes and I even had him added on my 3DS.




Ahh okay. I remember some of that. I wasn't very active in 2011 until late December.


----------



## Horus (Jun 22, 2015)

Prof Gallows said:


> NikoKing, Night, Sporge, Josh., Rawburt, Gnome(Shaun), Andy, Ryudo_Dragoon, Dark, and Melly.
> 
> 
> Miss you guys. =[



+ Kayla :'(


What happened to people that were likable? All of them in the world just avoid ever coming to TBT now


----------



## Jake (Jun 24, 2015)

even tho it has only been just over 12 hours i am already missing mur deeply idk how much longer i can go on :'(


----------



## Rasha (Jun 24, 2015)

I miss all the people I used to hang out with mostly in the basement, many of them where extremely nice but had to leave for different reasons, sigh


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC (Jun 24, 2015)

...I love TBT and there members. Why does everybody gotta leave. Sure they have too move on and some of you will too! TBT is great. We love you.


----------



## Lio Fotia (Jun 24, 2015)

I miss ShinySandwich. he was my bro.


----------



## himeki (Jun 24, 2015)

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> What happened to Capella?



They're here-they posted last night


----------



## Alice (Jun 24, 2015)

Horus said:


> + Kayla :'(
> 
> 
> What happened to people that were likable? All of them in the world just avoid ever coming to TBT now



Ouch, ha ha.


----------



## Horus (Jun 24, 2015)

Alice said:


> Ouch, ha ha.



That sounded pretty bad, didn't it? I meant that we haven't seen new lovable people come join our social circle in the Irc for a long time. For the first time, the Irc can go a full day without anybody talking, and it makes me sad. That doesn't mean there aren't people I care about still around though.


----------



## Alice (Jun 24, 2015)

Horus said:


> That sounded pretty bad, didn't it? I meant that we haven't seen new lovable people come join our social circle in the Irc for a long time. For the first time, the Irc can go a full day without anybody talking, and it makes me sad. That doesn't mean there aren't people I care about still around though.



To be honest, a good few of the regulars are banned on the forums right now. But it's mostly the usual suspects. Yeah, though, whenever I pop by nobody's around or talking. It's a little sad.


----------



## Prof Gallows (Jun 24, 2015)

Alice said:


> To be honest, a good few of the regulars are banned on the forums right now. But it's mostly the usual suspects. Yeah, though, whenever I pop by nobody's around or talking. It's a little sad.



Welcome to pre-New leaf TBT lol


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 24, 2015)

I miss myself

(Someone post my leaving thread pls)

but really, I haven't gotten to known anybody enough for me to miss any1
-cry


----------



## Trundle (Jun 24, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> I miss myself
> 
> (Someone post my leaving thread pls)
> 
> ...



we can't post your leaving thread because you got whiny about it and got jas0n to delete it


----------



## Flop (Jun 24, 2015)

Trundle said:


> we can't post your leaving thread because you got whiny about it and got jas0n to delete it


HAH




But yeah, people come and go, and some come back while others do not.  It's an unfortunate (but predictable) cycle that you can't do much about.


----------



## meo (Jun 24, 2015)

Lurrdoc 

But I really haven't been on in forever either so...I can't really talk.


----------



## KiloPatches (Jun 24, 2015)

Any rationale behind these lovable members leaving? 
If statistics can be gathered and data collected like a pre-departure survey, for quality control or something, we can figure out some things.


----------



## Greninja (Jun 24, 2015)

I miss LadyBonkers she had the best okemon shop and she was really friendly and always a pleasure talking to her 
She left due to a passing of a friend and after that never returned


----------



## mintellect (Jun 24, 2015)

Leela left? I used to stalk the forums for a long time before I joined and she seemed really nice and fun. Shame she's gone although I never got to know her.


----------



## Jake (Jun 25, 2015)

Prof Gallows said:


> Welcome to pre-New leaf TBT lol



aka the best tbt


----------



## DeadJo (Jun 25, 2015)

roseoforlando left. She was super generous.

I'm not sure if this is name, but MrFox was cool too. I don't know if he really left, but I haven't heard much of him in a while.


----------



## Kenshingumi (Jun 25, 2015)

Horus said:


> That sounded pretty bad, didn't it? I meant that we haven't seen new lovable people come join our social circle in the Irc for a long time. For the first time, the Irc can go a full day without anybody talking, and it makes me sad. That doesn't mean there aren't people I care about still around though.



This actually sounds really sad. :'(


----------



## Trundle (Jun 25, 2015)

There are a few people I really miss a lot. Back when he had constant and steady MK7 game nights, Phil and Ashwee were some of my favourites who would also come around the IRC, but they haven't been on in awhile. I also had a few friends (although I'm not sure how I'd like them now, I was like 13 at the time) like Lisamilitz and Ron Ronaldo. I miss Andy too. I used to talk to him about his life and see what he was up to and I like to encourage him and support him but he just was so withdrawn and I didn't have any indirect messaging to him. 

Most of all, I miss my father trolls and flamers. You know who I'm talking about.


----------



## Jarrad (Jun 25, 2015)

Trundle said:


> we can't post your leaving thread because you got whiny about it and got jas0n to delete it



that didnt stop u making 100 copies of it on ur computer did it little boy


----------



## Alice (Jun 25, 2015)

Trundle said:


> There are a few people I really miss a lot. Back when he had constant and steady MK7 game nights, Phil and Ashwee were some of my favourites who would also come around the IRC, but they haven't been on in awhile. I also had a few friends (although I'm not sure how I'd like them now, I was like 13 at the time) like Lisamilitz and Ron Ronaldo. I miss Andy too. I used to talk to him about his life and see what he was up to and I like to encourage him and support him but he just was so withdrawn and I didn't have any indirect messaging to him.
> 
> Most of all, I miss my father trolls and flamers. You know who I'm talking about.



I miss mk nights. I mean aside from when sp was pounding me with red shells.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jarrad said:


> that didnt stop u making 100 copies of it on ur computer did it little boy



Why would you need more than 1?


----------



## Trundle (Jun 25, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> that didnt stop u making 100 copies of it on ur computer did it little boy



I don't have any copies of it on my computer.


----------



## Flop (Jun 25, 2015)

Jarrad said:


> that didnt stop u making 100 copies of it on ur computer did it little boy


I have a screenshot, don't worry.


----------

